# 10,000 lumens Supbeam X60M(CREE MT-G2 q0)



## Badbeams3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bordering on insanity...and perhaps a bit more than I need, has anyone got this light? 

http://www.supbeam.com/en/10000-lumens-supbeam-x60-v2#.U58IildSAwI


----------



## Tmack (Jun 16, 2014)

Insanity is right. I have the modified version of the X60vn xml2 x5 with 7500lm. 

I can't imagine this new beast. 
Vinh plans to modify this one as well. 
3x mtg2 driven to the max will be nuts !


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 16, 2014)

Really bad information at the site. How many emitters? How many brightness modes? Runtimes?


----------



## Tmack (Jun 16, 2014)

It took forever just to figure out the # of emitter. 

It's been confirmed at 3 finally. 
Not sure about much of anything else.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 16, 2014)

Now THAT is a flashlight. Not that I have any use for it........ but that's never stopped me before :devil:.


----------



## LEDrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Really bad information at the site. How many emitters? How many brightness modes? Runtimes?



How about the price? They don't even tell us that!


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 16, 2014)

LEDrock said:


> How about the price? They don't even tell us that!



You are right, didn't even think about that. Too bad...


----------



## shelm (Jun 16, 2014)

Do many people actually buy this brand?

SupFire, Supbeam, SuperFire, Suptac, WhassupBeam, .. the endless stream of new China budget brands never ends :ironic:


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 16, 2014)

Derek Dean said:


> Now THAT is a flashlight. Not that I have any use for it........ but that's never stopped me before :devil:.



*Use for*??? Well, you are a flashoholic as I am. Flashlights are for fun! 
But yes; a great flashlight we really have use for at the same time.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 16, 2014)

shelm said:


> Do many people actually buy this brand?
> 
> SupFire, Supbeam, SuperFire, Suptac, WhassupBeam, .. the endless stream of new China budget brands never ends :ironic:



LOL..."Whassupbeam"...now thats a good one!. For sure don`t know much about these Supbeam lights. But this one seemed to hold it`s own pretty well in this review by Selfbuilt...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rechargeable)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO

Maybe they are a up and coming company?


----------



## Tmack (Jun 16, 2014)

The k40, k50, x60 are all pretty nice to me. And the k40 had been out for a while now. 

The k50 gave the tk61 some competition. And the original x60 is a monster. 

The k40mtg2 is also one of the class leaders.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 16, 2014)

Vinh seems to enjoy modding them. They must make good platforms because he's modded several to my knowledge.


----------



## Tmack (Jun 16, 2014)

With great success. 
He sold 280 k40vn 
The k50vn is the runner up throw king (held the title for a week lol) 
And the X60vn came in at 7500lm. 

Can't wait to see the new monster.


----------



## akapuckthecat (Jun 17, 2014)

I sent them an email. The price is ~$300 without batteries. The reply I got was in very poor English. Foreign. . .


----------



## leaftye (Jun 19, 2014)

akapuckthecat said:


> I sent them an email. The price is ~$300 without batteries. The reply I got was in very poor English. Foreign. . .



That's surprisingly reasonable. Same price as the X60.


----------



## CUL8R (Jun 20, 2014)

leaftye said:


> That's surprisingly reasonable. Same price as the X60.



Most of the X60s shipped as a package including 6 batteries. The X60M price quoted (and probably not final) does not include batteries.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow, looks like Supbeam is launching a K40M as well as the X60M.

http://www.supbeam.com/en/supbeam-k40-v2-mt-g2#.U6RzhPmaSgY


----------



## Tmack (Jun 20, 2014)

K40Mvn is out for delivery


----------



## ragnarok164 (Jun 20, 2014)

Tmack said:


> K40Mvn is out for delivery


Already? lol


----------



## Tmack (Jun 20, 2014)

Yup lol. Current boost and dedomed of course. Can't wait to get home!


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 20, 2014)

ragnarok164 said:


> Wow, looks like Supbeam is launching a K40M as well as the X60M.
> 
> http://www.supbeam.com/en/supbeam-k40-v2-mt-g2#.U6RzhPmaSgY



That light has some similarities to Thrunite TN35. But I still don't know many emitters X60M has. Really bad information at the site!


----------



## hivoltage (Jun 20, 2014)

Who sells these, seem like some of the brightest lights out there unless their stats are inflated.


----------



## RichS (Jun 20, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> That light has some similarities to Thrunite TN35. But I still don't know many emitters X60M has. Really bad information at the site!


It will have 3 MT-G2 emitters. Vinh confirmed this with supbeam.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 21, 2014)

One thing I don`t like is no dealers I know carry this brand...


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 8, 2014)

RichS said:


> It will have 3 MT-G2 emitters. Vinh confirmed this with supbeam.



I don't understand. Why not 5 emitters, like the X60? Cost of emitters? 3x allows deeper reflectors? 5 would run cooler than 3, for the same lumens, right?


----------



## Patt (Jul 8, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> I don't understand. Why not 5 emitters, like the X60? Cost of emitters? 3x allows deeper reflectors? 5 would run cooler than 3, for the same lumens, right?



_I think...it allows 3 deeper reflectors so more throw..._:devil:_ _


----------



## texas cop (Jul 16, 2014)

Got pictures finally. http://www.acebeam.com/acebeam-10000-lumen-x60m#.U8bwWPldUaw


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 16, 2014)

texas cop said:


> Got pictures finally. http://www.acebeam.com/acebeam-10000-lumen-x60m#.U8bwWPldUaw



Interesting, according to their chart, it's putting out 10k lumens for about 5 minutes, and then it drops down to under 4k lumens for the rest of the run time, which looked very flat out to ~ 160 minutes or so at that output.

They also rate it at 69k cd at 10k L (So we can figure ~ 26 k cd for the rest of the runtime...)



I wish ALL makers would publish those lumen/runtime charts....its so much more honest than the "Runs 2 hours on Turbo!" stuff.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jul 16, 2014)

if they wud make it about 3 inches shorter, smaller or simply redesign the head to not look like a toilet plunger and put button on side vs. rear which is useless then u have a light everyone will want. really hopn Olight steps up their game and releases somthn comparable yet smaller.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 17, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> I wish ALL makers would publish those lumen/runtime charts....its so much more honest than the "Runs 2 hours on Turbo!" stuff.



You are completetely right here. I think the problem is that the ANSI/NEMA standard gives the manufacturers justification to advert unfair performance. They can claim regulated runtime at the same time ANSI/NEMA allows to state the runtime until 10% of the brightness at 30s from start. This is truly deceptive!


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 17, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> You are completetely right here. I think the problem is that the ANSI/NEMA standard gives the manufacturers justification to advert unfair performance. They can claim regulated runtime at the same time ANSI/NEMA allows to state the runtime until 10% of the brightness at 30s from start. This is truly deceptive!



Yeah, and when in the "Recommend me a light" sections, I see a LOT of people who simply use the maker's spec chart to tell someone that XYZ light will give 800 meters for 2 hours or whatever, when its really closer to 400 meters (1 lux instead of 0.25 Lux) for 30 seconds, followed by ~ 2 hours that has dropped to ~ 200 M, and down to as little as 40 M, etc.



Really, I wish ANSI would adjust their std to recognize that 0.25 lux is like not having a flashlight when the range is in hundreds of meters. So, by using 0.25 lux, even though its worthless/meaningless at long ranges, it ALLOWS makers to claim about double the ranges that would be considered minimally useful by actual users.

By using a 30 second period to measure max output, it ALLOWS makers to make the lights go balls to the wall for 30 seconds to get a big number that sells, and then immediately drop down to as little as half that.

By using a 10% output as the end of run time, it ALLOWS maker's to publish a run time that doesn't represent the way a light is USED.


So, if I am doing search and rescue from a boat in the middle of a wide river, etc, and want a light that can light of either bank from mid-river, plus 50 meters inland to search for survivors/wreckage, etc...and I want it to be able to run for at least 2 hours, I might pick a light that has the ANSI Specified range and run time, go out on the boat, and not even be able to see the river bank after 30 seconds of use.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 17, 2014)

TEEJ: Yes, the stated throw distance hardly is relevant. Apart from the aspects you mention: if someone get a light for a certain stated candela and throw distance the person will be deceived: within a fraction of the claimed runtime the output is much lower.
For example Fenix TK32: the claimed candela for turbo mode(40kcd) isn't relevant because the brightness is anything else than stable.
High mode is pretty stable for almost 3 hours however, and that's more relevant: Fenix TK32 review.


----------



## Peace Train (Jul 17, 2014)

Great points Teej. At 0.25 lux? The moon is brighter than that, around 0.27–1.0 lux. And depending on where you're at, ambient city lights too.


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 17, 2014)

Peace Train said:


> Great points Teej. At 0.25 lux? The moon is brighter than that, around 0.27–1.0 lux. And depending on where you're at, ambient city lights too.



Very true. 0.25 is called full moon a lot, but it actually more of an "average moonlight" level than a full moon level...perhaps half moon-ish? 


0.25 lux is actually OK if close up...with night adapted eyes, 0.25 lux is ok to not bump into furniture in a strange hotel room, and so forth. The thing that happens though, is that your eyes need to use the fovea more and more to resolve details as distances grow...and the fovea, while your sharpest vision, best color vision, best target tracking vision, etc, is your WORST low light vision, by a LOT.

If you've ever squinted to see something far away, its your instinctive attempt to limit the field of vision to your fovea....and the farther away, the more you need to do that. (Relatively speaking, the farther away something is, the smaller it is as a proportion of your field of view)

Close up, stuff is relatively large as a proportion of your field of view, and the need to focus tightly to see the stuff is relaxed. If there is a man 10' in front of you, he is a large proportion of your field of view (FOV).

When looking at something 200 meters away, say a man-sized target, he is a teeny fraction of you FOV, and, you NEED to focus tightly to resolve details.

When you use the part of your eye that needs the MOST light to see details, you simply need more light to do it. This is why different tasks have different recommended lighting levels, in lux. The finer the detail of the work, the more lux is recommended. (NO WHERE in any of the various promulgated recommendations or regulations I've seen, use 0.25 lux as appropriate for ANYTHING, not even a steam tunnel or parking lot, etc....as 0.25 lux is too dim to DO anything with except not bump into stuff.)


When calibrating night shooting ranges, etc, I can see some interesting things, like at say 400 meters, I can shine a light that puts 0.25 lux on a book (400 M away)....and, I can't see the book, or, the guy holding the book at that distance...but, the GUY can read the book with that amount of light from my flashlight 400 M away.

(I could see him in daylight, or with at least 1 lux or so on him, etc...I could at least tell he's there, but not if he had a book per se, etc.)



I think ANSI used 0.25 because when they started out, no one used an LED flashlight to see anything more than a few feet away, as they were quite weak initially..so not bumping into stuff was the level of expectation.....and when longer ranges were available, they added throw related longer distances to measure from for cd, but, left the 0.25 lux alone.

Its also possible they just wanted a lux level that would allow a person to see a white wall perhaps, as in see the beam was out that far, but not what was IN the beam, etc.


----------



## Peace Train (Jul 17, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Very true. 0.25 is called full moon a lot, but it actually more of an "average moonlight" level than a full moon level...perhaps half moon-ish?



Hmm...I remember seeing one or two of those 'shining' through car windows back in my astronomy days. 




TEEJ said:


> Its also possible they just wanted a lux level that would allow a person to see a white wall perhaps, as in see the beam was out that far, but not what was IN the beam, etc.



And I'm sure their tests are calibrated in a vacuum without help from interfering particulates. I have to remind myself that I gave up trying to figure out what any of the regulatory agencies think. They're all a little half-moonish if you ask me. 

Practically speaking, what's the point of a measurement if I'm unable to see the object viewed...unless of course I'm trying to help a buddy tie his shoelaces who's 600 meters away. This is a little like the discussions I've come across in audiophile forums where they completely forget about the music.

Anyway, you started to go into it above, but is there a quick and dirty equation that enthusiasts can use to approximate what the practical use of a beam's distance measurements would be?


----------



## TEEJ (Jul 17, 2014)

Peace Train said:


> Hmm...I remember seeing one or two of those 'shining' through car windows back in my astronomy days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maybe not quick and dirty, but not too long and not too clean?





The first thing to understand is what a lux level looks like, to YOU, as until you have "calbrated" yourself to what the levels look like, its hard to really get it.


Its a bit like a 50 year old guy who's hearing is unawre of sounds over say 14k Hz, but wants tweeters that can hit 20k, etc....he needs to hear a tone go from mid range to 20k 1k at a time to HEAR that he stops hearing it at 14k, etc.

Some people have better night vision than others, or worse...and some see reds better, or worse, and so forth...so two people can use the exact same light and one says its too bright and the beam is too green, the other says its too dim and yellow....and they are looking at the same thing.



So, I give people RANGES of what to expect, and, generally, most seem to need 1-5 lux to see a white piece of paper 200 m away, and ~ 15 lux to see something darker at the same distance. That 1-5 lux slides closer to 1 for those with fully night adapted eyes and good night vision, and at closer ranges like 100 -200 meters, and progresses out to 5 lux for those with less adaptation/worse night vision, and or ranges out past 200 meters. The 15 lux can grow/shrink too, according to the same conditions.

For perspective, a guy with an illuminated magnified scope can hit a 200 M paper target in the bulls-eye all day long in broad daylight, but at 0.5 lux, even with the scope, he can barely see the target, and shots are taken by trying for the middle of the white thing...and miss a lot as in mostly missing. If increased to 1 lux, they start to be able to hit the paper at least...and with 5 lux, most are at least centering the shots, etc. That's for a standard 1/2 scale human upper torso type target.

If I put a rusty steel plate a few feet across at the same distance (About the same size as the paper target, but rusty steel), they can't even FIND it....even at 15 lux some can't find it at all, let alone aim at it....and that's with a scope. They need even more than 15 lux at times for low contrast targets.

The above are for NORMAL people, those within the fat part of the bell curve...and those with actual deficiencies will need even more lux to resolve details.


OK, so that tells you you (YOU) probably need 1-15 lux or so on a long range target to resolve it...with 1 lux closer to seeing there might be a man out there, and 15 lux being closer to there might be a man with a gun out there.


The next piece of the puzzle is the inverse square law.

In a nut shell, it means that if you are twice as close, the object can look 4x brighter....or, if twice as far away, it would look 4x DIMMER...and so forth.

This is handy to decipher a maker's claimed throw, as they are using 0.25 lux, and, you want at least 4x that (1 lux)...so you need to be twice as close to get 1 lux if starting at 0.25 lux.


If they give the cd itself and not a range in feet or meters, etc...the square root of the cd = the range in meters to ONE lux.

If you want FOUR lux, get to half that range (Half the 1 lux range).

And so forth.



NOTE that doubling the cd is often called doubling the throw (Doubling the cd, which is the throw) does NOT double the range. The term throw also can mean the distance, so, think about the context to see which way its meant when used interchangeably.

Essentially, doubling the cd is doubling the number you're taking the square root of, not doubling the square root itself. 

If the starting cd = 100, the square root of 100 = 10, so a throw of 10 meters.

Doubling the cd means its now 200, and the square root of 200 = ~ 14.1, so a throw of 14 meters.

So - To double the RANGE, you'd need FOUR TIMES the cd...not double.





If your mad math skillz make inverse square law short cuts too simplistic, just use the law to calculate the intermediate values, etc...if you want them. (Its the same inverse square law as used for most field propagation calculations, including sound, etc.)


So, quicker and dirtier:

You probably want 1-15 lux depending on your vision and th target contrast/distance.

The square root of the cd = throw to 1 lux in meters.

If you want more lux, get closer, and it will be 4x brighter every time you halve the distance.


----------



## Peace Train (Jul 17, 2014)

Glad I understood this with one read through. All my physics studies must've paid off.  J/k it's a great explanation! I now have some realistic expectations to go by. Thanks for taking the time to detail it out!

Edit: So if the quick math in my head serves, and I want to see the object at 15 Lm from a light having a 600 meter throw rating, it would put me approx 80 meters from the object? (on a clear day with no pollutants, etc)


----------



## feifei (Jul 18, 2014)

Incredible!! 10000 lumens.


----------



## MRsDNF (Jul 18, 2014)

The short run time on high will simply be a heat problem. MTG-2 leds pump out far more heat than any XML and they get hot very quickly if the light has good heatsinking. The reflectors must be large also as this led is a flooder. It would be interesting to know what current is fed to each led. The light below is running at 9 amps and gets extremely hot in about 4 minutes. Its one amazing led and I'm looking forward to a review on this light.


----------



## built42 (Jul 19, 2014)

FYI Supbeam is now going by two other names (Acebeam and Microbluebear) and two domains for sunbeam (supbeam.com and neonlaserchina.com) all carrying the same hardware but with some addition services such as CNC custom machining. Acebeam and Neonlaserchina you can google company website, however Microbluebear's company website is down and can be found on international b2b marketplace websites. I have inquires in to each site to try and determine MQO, prices and FOB price if offered.


----------



## jd_oc (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone know a release date for the X60M and what website would be the most reliable to order it from? Thanks!


----------



## Peace Train (Jul 23, 2014)

jd_oc said:


> Does anyone know a release date for the X60M and what website would be the most reliable to order it from? Thanks!



For me, it all depends on w̶h̶e̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ when Vinh does a mod for it. In which case, I'll just order it from him.


----------



## ant0 (Jul 26, 2014)

jd_oc said:


> Does anyone know a release date for the X60M and what website would be the most reliable to order it from? Thanks!



Banggood has it announced with an expected restock on 4th August 2014. I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link, sorry, but is easy to find with a little search.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jul 28, 2014)

shelm said:


> WhassupBeam .. the endless stream of new China budget brands never ends :ironic:



You old dog you.


----------



## Norm (Oct 30, 2014)

ant0 said:


> Banggood has it announced with an expected restock on 4th August 2014. I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link, sorry, but is easy to find with a little search.



*You can post a link, just don't look like a shill when you post - Norm*


----------



## Cullihall (Dec 3, 2014)

Norm said:


> *You can post a link, just don't look like a shill when you post - Norm*



Hey guys.

I bought a new X60M from hkequipment on eBay. I received it in Canada two weeks after I ordered.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 3, 2014)

awesome Supbeam flashlight,can't image 10000 lumens,it there any beamshots?


----------



## Cullihall (Dec 5, 2014)

Cullihall said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I bought a new X60M from hkequipment on eBay. I received it in Canada two weeks after I ordered.



Sorry dude. I have absolutely no affiliation with anyone.


----------



## Cullihall (Dec 5, 2014)

andrew2 said:


> awesome Supbeam flashlight,can't image 10000 lumens,it there any beamshots?




http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nd-beamshots&p=4554094&highlight=#post4554094


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ia this brand good? Is it reputable like fenix, nitecore or sunwayman?

I've never had one but I got an offer to get a x60m for $240 shipped. Is it worth it?
Just looks so big.
Do you really only get 10000lumens for 3 minutes?


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2014)

I dont have an x60m but have an acebeam x40(modded) and they are an excellent value light,good UI ,charge cells in house too. For the money they offer a great package imho. Will they outlast a surfire...............probably not,are they better bang for buck...............well i say probably yes. 

For $240 imo thats a bargain for 3x mtg2 leds,i am sure its closer to actually 8000lm and not as advertised but its a lot of output,great tint too from the mtg2 leds(more neutral). Its a large light,so no pocket carry here,however for a beast on patrol,or even just an adventure in the park,this will more than light your way

As you could imagine even being a large light,the output is significant and the lower modes are more than enough. With any "turbo" mode on any light,its for short bursts and not for running on for prolonged periods.

Vinh does a modded x60mvn with extra heat sinking as another option..........

So imo $240 YES YES YES its worth it if you want a large powerful light..............


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ven, I've heard it's not much different to the output of the mm15, which I already have. So it would be like having 2 of same lights? I originally wanted the tk75.

I'm trying to justify the $240. I can get a tk75 for $144


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2014)

The mm15 is just purely a flood flight,where as the x60m has more throw due to the reflectors. So imo 2 separate lights although they share the same led/s

Tk75 is an awesome light,i love mine,more so the modded version,i have the 4400lm dome on,however the more popular tk75vn KT (killer throw) is the de-domed modded version by vinh,this has around 330kcd along with the flood too. The tk75 is a more friendly size as i often find out ,the larger lights get left behind due to inconvenience ........ Still get used,just not as often as my smaller "go to " lights

The standard mm15 is 5200lm,which compared to the x60m at around 8000lm. Then my mm15vn is 7400 OTF lumens which is pretty astonishing but gets hot quick due to being so small. This means for any prolonged use then the level down at just over 2000lm gets use most.


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2014)

Few lights for size




The x60m dwarfs the tk75vn (on the far left)..........unfortunately not owned..........yet


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 24, 2014)

The 8000lumen is what I don't like. When it's marketed at 10000lumens. Yes the tk75 is perfect size. I was waiting for an updated version for 2015. Didn't want to invest in one just to be updated next month. 

What do you mean dwarf?


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2014)

Make the tk75 appear small........

Have a look here for the
tk75vn KT


option C
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?374328-WTS-TK75vn-4400L
Thats what i would be looking at if considering a tk75


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 24, 2014)

What batteries should be used in this light? Does it have to be IMR or high discharge or can I use the Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh or 3100mah protected. 

Or the keeppower 3100mah I already have?


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> What batteries should be used in this light? Does it have to be IMR or high discharge or can I use the Panasonic NCR 18650B 3.7V 3400mAh or 3100mah protected.
> 
> Or the keeppower 3100mah I already have?




in which light?,tk75vn is fine with KeepPower 3100mah due to battery arrangement and works out around 4.5A per cell,the x60M,then its better to use IMR cells


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok thanks. That's another cost I have to put in mind.


----------



## ven (Dec 24, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Ok thanks. That's another cost I have to put in mind.




I use pany 3400 cells in my tk75vn,same with the tk61vn too.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 24, 2014)

What's the build like? Comparable to the good brands? I just feel it will feel cheap or not last.


----------



## ven (Dec 25, 2014)

From my experience ,not quite there with fenix,but catching certainly does not feel cheap............its good value as said. If fenix are 8/10 then acebeam are an easy 7/10.

If the $240 X60M was $600,then one would presume well made and not always the case,just an example .Its in competition with longer established brands and it holds its own with some of its offerings. Acebeam are on good form at present,offering high output lights for less premium than others. Competition sometimes is healthy! If you dont like,sell on market place,should sell quick Remember its a $240 light,what do you expect for that,if you want something solid,built to last a life time then surfire Dominator for around $1000. Guess i am saying you tend to get what you pay for,acebeam offer a good happy medium,good performance and build for the money:twothumbs

Similar in a way to Thrunite ...............just my opinion and in no way say i am right!


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks ven. 
If it's similar to Thrunite I'm happy. I have a tn30. 
I would like to try and maybe sell if I don't like. But it ekuld be hsrd to sell on marketplace as I live in Australia and the shipping here is ridiculous for international. For a light like that it would cost something like $80-$100 just for shipping. So it wouldn't sell unless it was withing Australia.


----------



## ven (Dec 25, 2014)

The only thing thats held me back is the size,i know it will hardly get used and that i will pick up a more convenient light instead after the novelty has worn off...........has done with smaller lights than the x60!

Sup/acebeam and thrunite to me seem of a similar level


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 25, 2014)

ven said:


> The only thing thats held me back is the size,i know it will hardly get used and that i will pick up a more convenient light instead after the novelty has worn off...........has done with smaller lights than the x60!
> 
> Sup/acebeam and thrunite to me seem of a similar level


Same with me. And also that I won't be using something that large. 
I would say it's 50% for wow factor, 40% impulse buy and 10% real use.

You think I can sell it for same price bouggt after I play with it for a bit? So then I can try out and make a decision. 

Also what's the exact lumens from it? If the Vinh version gets out 8400lumens. How much does this really get?


----------



## ven (Dec 25, 2014)

Well those are OTF lumens(out the front) and your guess is as good as mine whats lost through the reflector and lens(maybe even 30% or more ..........depending on light). So it could be 10,000 led lumens.

Not sure on standard,sure it would be less,depending on the original A to the boosted A it should be possible to work out,or just guess 6500lm ish...........

Yes looks a wow light for sure,dont think there is much out there to compete in such a wall of light................maybe the 10% use is enough to justify keeping. Dont forget it requires 6x18650 cells too,ideally IMR or INR . I would be certainly getting the vinh version though,as these is beefed up better internally and with extra heat sinking. His CS is 2nd to none also

For a smaller more usable light imo,the x40vn.............this could be light that gets used a lot more(imo thats all)


----------



## ven (Dec 25, 2014)

Fill your boots,great pics here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ebeam-X60-amp-X60M-brief-review-and-beamshots


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 25, 2014)

6500 lumens is not a lot. Then its like my mm15 (almost) I had no idea at least 30% was lost in reflector. They normally are so smooth I thought almost all was reflected. The Vinh version is too much for me. Depending on setup it's around $400 and I'm trying to convince myself of paying $240 on this deal. 

I've seen that link many times. And the 4 videos on YouTube about it. I need a selfbuilt review!!!!!


----------



## ven (Dec 25, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> 6500 lumens is not a lot. Then its like my mm15 (almost) I had no idea at least 30% was lost in reflector. They normally are so smooth I thought almost all was reflected. The Vinh version is too much for me. Depending on setup it's around $400 and I'm trying to convince myself of paying $240 on this deal.
> 
> I've seen that link many times. And the 4 videos on YouTube about it. I need a selfbuilt review!!!!!



Thats just my guess,but add 30% to it and your not far off "10,000lm" all be them led lumen and not actual OTF lumen.

Different reflectors and an extra mtg2 will not be comparable to the mm15 tbh,i am sure it will be astonishing in what ever form. The mm15 is for flood,the x60 is for more a search/rescue type so good throw and flood..........something the mm15 does not have much of the former.

For $240 seems a bargain for such a light! The older version is impressive too.

Depending on the light losses and what is advertised(led or ansi rated) then anything up to and past 30% can be lost. Be that due to exaggerated claims and refl/lens or all ...........


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 25, 2014)

I asked acebeam why we don't get the claimed 10k lumen. They sent me this proving they do get it. A data PDF and a picture of the testing sphere. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/eubvipnukrcohcq/AAD7mIXmIevHh27K3BOOdwk0a?dl=0


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Dec 25, 2014)

I would be very aware of these lumens if they are true lumens or just fake or not 100% accurate. I mean there are even good top quality flashlight out there and even not all their Lumens are 100% accurate.


----------



## ven (Dec 26, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> I asked acebeam why we don't get the claimed 10k lumen. They sent me this proving they do get it. A data PDF and a picture of the testing sphere.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/eubvipnukrcohcq/AAD7mIXmIevHh27K3BOOdwk0a?dl=0




Thats LED lumens,as said you could loose 30% through the reflector and lens,its the ansi OTF lumens that matter to most as thats what your getting to see with. 

Some manufacturers use led ,others ansi. Check eagletac out,they give both,one example here
So i plucked the eagtac MX25L4C out,here are their lumen quotes
*Max output*



CREE XM-L2 U2 LED
LED lumen: 4800
ANSI FL-14 lumen: 4020



CREE XM-L2 T6 LED
LED lumen: 4465
ANSI FL-14 lumen: 3740


----------



## LEDburn (Dec 26, 2014)

ven said:


> Thats LED lumens,as said you could loose 30% through the reflector and lens,its the ansi OTF lumens that matter to most as thats what your getting to see with.
> 
> Some manufacturers use led ,others ansi.
> 
> .…



I was under the assumption LED lumens were possible calculated lumens based upon the expected circuit conditions compared to the LED data sheets provided by manufacturers. Thus termed CALCULATED lumens.

I was also under the impression that OTF lumens are OTF lumens… :shrugs:

Using an integrating sphere MEASURES OUT THE FRONT LUMENS! 

Whether or not you believe that is up to you. It may not the calibrated right, but that isn't up for dicussion here, the value they give is a measured value which is an OTF value. 
Whether or not it complies with ANSI-FL1 is another story - the measured 10 000 lumens may have been at initial turn on which would most likely result in a lower OTF ANSI-FL1 value but we will never know. If that is an ANSI-FL1 value then it will have even more OTF lumens when initially switched on.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 26, 2014)

Have a look at this store. They tested the light with imr and regular Li-ion. And they say they got 9600lm with 35 amp high discharge. 
Maybe people aren't getting that because they use regular Li-ion? 

I have till tmw to decide on buying or not. I just can't make my kind up. 


http://www.fstoplights.com/acebeam-...umens-525-meters-infinite-rotary-searchlight/


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 26, 2014)

If you really don't have a real use for it, then save your money. I know the feeling of impulse buy. I bought the Acebeam K40M just because it was on sale, but I really don't need it. The K40M is at least small enough to use for certain tasks where the X60M is HUGE!!!!


Bruno28 said:


> Have a look at this store. They tested the light with imr and regular Li-ion. And they say they got 9600lm with 35 amp high discharge.
> Maybe people aren't getting that because they use regular Li-ion?
> 
> I have till tmw to decide on buying or not. I just can't make my kind up.
> ...


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah. I wanted for the wow factor. My lights aren't used that much. The one I use the most is my olight s10. All others are just waiting for their opportunity to be used.

But i also can't resist a good deal. It won't happen again


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 26, 2014)

I say if you can afford it, then go for it!!!


Bruno28 said:


> Yeah. I wanted for the wow factor. My lights aren't used that much. The one I use the most is my olight s10. All others are just waiting for their opportunity to be used.
> 
> But i also can't resist a good deal. It won't happen again


----------

